# PetSmart Return Policy



## WiggleSwim (Dec 31, 2011)

OK, my mom bought me a 1 G Mini Bow tank yesterday as a post Christmas present to get me re-started on caring for bettas after a 2 yr hiatus of no pets. I took that opportunity, picked up the healthiest betta I could find at the store :shock: (Max) along with some extra supplies and went on home.

Now the problem: I knew that bettas could live in 1 G, although it was not ideal, which is why I had gotten a 2.5 G Mini Bow tank in the past for my previous betta. Now, I start to regret setting Max up in the 1 G tank when I had a perfectly good 2.5 G tank at home that just needed some cleaning and less stressful filter. I feel like the money my mom spent on the new tank could be used to get supplies that I need to better maintain the 2.5 G, but I'm not sure how PetSmart would fare with taking back an item that has been already used. The tank has been running for a day now. I can't think of a use for it right now if I put Max in the 2.5 G, and I don't want my mom's money to go to waste. What to do? :-?


----------



## Pitluvs (Jun 22, 2011)

Use it as a hospital tank? I think everyone should have a smaller tank for treating fish


----------



## WiggleSwim (Dec 31, 2011)

I thought about that. However, I already have a small tank in the garage that could be used for that, too. It still won't help the fact that my mom, who lives in the same house as I do, would be like "I spent my money for nothing?" Considering that she doesn't have that much to spend, it was generous of her and I'd hate to let it go to waste. Urghhh regrets and buyer's remorse (not for Max, though


----------



## Tisia (Mar 15, 2011)

according to the back of a receipt I have as long as you have original packaging, all parts, and the receipt within 60 days, they'll give you a refund


----------



## GreenTea (Jan 31, 2011)

I had a tank break after 1 week of use and they refunded my money completely.


----------



## WiggleSwim (Dec 31, 2011)

I knew I had bad feelings about this tank.

The tank has a hood, but unfortunately Max found a way to jump out last night. My mom woke me up asking had I took him out the tank already because she couldn't find him. Well, I looked around, now expecting the worse, and saw what could only be him resting not far from the base of the pedestal where I kept his tank. I feel so bad now and cried a little. I was like fishy suicide. i was concerned about the openings, but didn't think he could/would actually do it! As long as I had the other tank, the fish never leaped out the tank.


----------



## Laki (Aug 24, 2011)

OH no!! I'm so sorry for the loss  I had a betta jump out on me many years ago when I took him out of a heated tank and put him in a small cold bowl. Betta are pretty good jumpers so you always want to cover your tank. 
While the concern for returning the 1g might be uncomfortable, explain kindly to your mother that you already have a 2.5 and you appreciate her thoughtful gift but would like to return it for something which can go towards maintaining the 2.5. You could use the refund for a small or medium Kritter Keeper (which comes with a nice ventilated cover to prevent jumping) or to buy a new betta or heck, why not keep 2 bettas!? Set up the 1g and the 2.5??


----------



## NoahG (Oct 24, 2011)

I'm really sorry to hear about Max. :-( That's an awful way to lose a betta.

I can contest to the return policy, however: Tisia is correct, and you can get a refund pretty much for whatever reason. Depending on the store, you could get a refund even without the receipt -- there's only certain items for which a receipt is absolutely necessary, and I don't recall tanks being one of them (mostly things like electronic collars).

You'll be asked the reason for the return, but that's typically only because the system asks in order to process the return.

Also, to make it a little easier for you, if you're purchasing other things in the same visit you can do the return in the same transaction -- just let the cashier know before they start ringing anything up.

I'm guessing you bought Max at PetSmart? If it's not too late, you might be able to return him as well (callous as that sounds) in exchange for a new betta. If that's not possible, call up the store and explain the situation and see if you can work something out: some managers are willing to work with customers in such situations. It's worth a shot at the least.


----------



## WiggleSwim (Dec 31, 2011)

I did end up going to PetSmart today and got the full refund for the tank at $21. Then I had to add an extra $20 for all the supplies I had to get to revamp my old tank and another betta, a Dragon Scale. More expensive than the long-tailed variety like Max was that is commonly seen, but too pretty and active to resist. His name is Charlie, but I still can't forget Max.


----------



## WiggleSwim (Dec 31, 2011)

Now I have to go back to PetSmart to get another tank anyway because come to find out the old 2.5 G has a small leak. Plus, I need a new table for it to stand on because the table is probably what caused the leak. The tank looks unleveled judging by the water level. :/


----------



## Laki (Aug 24, 2011)

Most expensive betta ever  Hope everything works out!


----------



## WiggleSwim (Dec 31, 2011)

Thanks! 
I found a 2.5 mini bow newer than the one I had on sale at PetSmart and a small table at Anna's Linen for only 9.99. I also got a Aqeuon 10w mini heater today because his water was reading 69 and actually got down to 60!  Hope it works as advertised. I think I'm finally done with my purchases now!


----------

